# 2004 silverado 1500 Alternator question.



## Ericjr16 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello all! I have a question for you.We just installed a Snowdogg md75 on my fathers truck. I was wondering if I should look into getting a stronger alternator for it. I think it has a 105 amp now. It does not have a snow plow prep package that we know of. It has a red top optima battery that is brand new. We are new to plows and only used it once so far. We tried to take it easy on the battery load as we plowed, ie no lights or anything. This is only for plowing our driveway and maybe neighbors. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

The 1500 snow plow prep alternator is 145 amp but I wouldn't run out and buy one unless you have issues. If you drive the truck pretty regularly when not plowing chances are you'll be just fine if just plowing your own driveway. Wouldn't hurt to run it down the road and back before and/or after plowing the driveway either.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

I just picked up one of these. I made him an offer last Friday for $60, he accepted it right away, so I paid right away. I got it yesterday and it's installed already. Seems to be just as he claims - brand new. It works better than the stock 105 amp, but I've also upgraded my charge wire, added a heavier ground wire from battery to frame, and added another heavy ground wire from the block to the firewall. Also, you'll need to get a new belt as the stock belt won't fit. I can get you the Gates # and specs if you need it, but it's just the standard belt for the trucks that come with the 145 amp alt.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/05-0...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item5884e7ee74


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

For only two driveways an alternator upgrade shouldn't be necessary so don't sweat it too much. It's when you need to operate the plow for hours is when you begin having power issues.


----------



## Ericjr16 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will try it out over the next few storms. I have a load tester and Multimeter, so I will monitor the battery. If I see an issue, I will look into the Alternator!


----------



## 1 bad bolt (Aug 10, 2008)

bersh;899736 said:


> I just picked up one of these. I made him an offer last Friday for $60, he accepted it right away, so I paid right away. I got it yesterday and it's installed already. Seems to be just as he claims - brand new. It works better than the stock 105 amp, but I've also upgraded my charge wire, added a heavier ground wire from battery to frame, and added another heavy ground wire from the block to the firewall. Also, you'll need to get a new belt as the stock belt won't fit. I can get you the Gates # and specs if you need it, but it's just the standard belt for the trucks that come with the 145 amp alt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/05-0...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item5884e7ee74


did the new alternator come with a diff size pully? i just ordered the same alternator , could you also tell me what length belt you went with? thanks


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

1 bad bolt;903571 said:


> did the new alternator come with a diff size pully? i just ordered the same alternator , could you also tell me what length belt you went with? thanks


The pulley is the same size, but the overall size (diameter) of the housing is a touch bigger. I used the standard belt for my truck with the 145 amp alternator. It was Gates #K060930. The belt length is 93-5/8"


----------

